# Modifier needed??



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 25, 2010)

I am coding a cath for my physician and he also did an Ivus add on code. 
93510
93543
93545
93555
93556
92978- Do I need modifiers on the 93555 and 93556? I always code 59 modifier on those two when also coding a stent but not sure if have to with the ultrasound. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## dimmitta (Mar 25, 2010)

If you are using Medicare edits as a guide then you do not need a 59 modifier on 93556 or 93555 if done with 92978. 

Hope this helps! Have a great day!


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 25, 2010)

If this cath is being performed in a facility and you are only billing for the professional component these codes would need a -26 modifier.

93510
93555
93556

IVUS also gets the -26 modifier as well.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 28, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Yes, -26 modifier already in place just didn't know if I needed to add a modifier to the imaging codes due to billing the ultrasound together. Thank you!


----------

